# What happened to all the drywall want ads ? (as if i didn't know)



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have 35 years experience as a finisher/ hanger.

Worked up and down the whole east coast.

It appears we have quite a lot of economic traitors who are drywall contractors.

Where i live (near NYC) we get about 1 want ad every 2 years now.

If you call and you don't have a hispanic accent you can forget getting hired.

Before the year 2001 we use to get about 30 ads a year.


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey admin

I didn't see your immigration forum.

Go ahead and move this thread there if you want.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

bob16 said:


> I have 35 years experience as a finisher/ hanger.
> 
> Worked up and down the whole east coast.
> 
> ...


Yeah,I hear ya.
I've busted my butt in this trade for 35 years also.Now,with all the hispanic labor force I have to bid at 1980s prices if I want a job.:furious:


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> I've busted my butt in this trade for 35 years also.Now,with all the hispanic labor force I have to bid at 1980s prices if I want a job.

Well i wouldn't even still be in drywall if computer programming hadn't been outsourced.

Got my BS in computer science (graduated magna cum laude) back 1999. Last worked in the field in 2001

I can introduce you to dozens of unemployed programmers.

Wonder why the housing market is crashing ?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

bob16 said:


> Hey admin
> 
> I didn't see your immigration forum.
> 
> Go ahead and move this thread there if you want.


Immigration Forum :blink:


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> Immigration Forum

I meant the immigration issues thread in the Off Topic area. 

Funny that should be called off topic since it seems to be one of the biggest issues in the drywall industry


----------



## NH Drywall (May 27, 2008)

I moved to Colorado- The family said the building boom was BIG out there. They were right, IT WAS! HUNDREDS of houses - one after the other - New construction for as far as the eye could see! When I drove into Denver and the suburbs I thought I was in Drywall heaven. Then the Lord started speaking in a language I couldn't understand.... Told me he would pay me "$1200 dolah" to tape and finish this house.... $1200 bux?? It was a 400 Board house with 10 foot ceilings and bull nose bead EVERYWHERE! Easily an 8 or 9 thousand dollar job!! ...Needless to say I'm back in New England where the contractors care about QUALITY and pay LIVABLE wages!


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*no are not along*



Muddauber said:


> Yeah,I hear ya.
> I've busted my butt in this trade for 35 years also.Now,with all the hispanic labor force I have to bid at 1980s prices if I want a job.:furious:


i have not work in about a year now because of the HISPANIC here in chicago i am a black and when i call about work hmmmmmmmmm no go a mexcan can call the same company and go to work that next day i am in a union so what i fell the pain too :furious::furious:


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*no are not along*

again sorry


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

here in the Baltimore/Philly suburbs its the same....speak English and be turned away. we're about a week from eviction and asking for help is like calling someone an S.O.B. 
we did quality work,charged a fair price and didn't steal from jobsites....what morons....the illegals now drive new trucks and get food stamps/section8 etc....i thought you needed a SocSec number for that.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*back again*

still no work for me ,i am lost ,the wife and the kid's look's at me funny now ,i am not a bomb ,i just need a JOB bill's are so far back now ,i just don't no what to do !!!!!:furious::furious:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rabb,

If you can't find work, why don't you get a job as a super-intendent. There are hundreds of GCs who hire supers for commerical work, but traveling around the country. They get paid good, and their main requirements are a person who know drywall/framing periold. You don't need to know much about electrical, plumbing, ac, etc. Just be on top of those subs to get the work done on the schedule its given.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Muddauber said:


> Yeah,I hear ya.
> I've busted my butt in this trade for 35 years also.Now,with all the hispanic labor force I have to bid at 1980s prices if I want a job.:furious:


 The problem is in the 80s the drywall guys made great money. And the GC found out how they did it and cut the price for them. Now the GC is makeing the great money and we are make a wage not a living. 

Side note: My union taping boss said that in the 80s. He would make big money. He had his own drywall company, And made big money off the materail. True or not don't know


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> i have not work in about a year 

Every finisher i know is out of work or just barely getting by. I'm near NYC and i still have lots of contacts near the DC / Baltimore area.

You want to see something disgusting go over to that "Walls and Ceilings" message board. Those people are the real problem. I haven't been there in a while but i use to lurk there a lot about a year ago. Those traitors laugh at unemployed american drywall workers.

Some of them even talk about how great their hispanic workers are and how they are glad they got rid of their "lazy" americans. Then in other threads they will talk about how some americans aren't patriotc enough to suit their taste.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

WC is just a religious & political forum anyway.
Check it out and see.
WC online.com.


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> WC is just a religious & political forum anyway.

Yeah thats some religion they practice over there.

The church of "Screw The American Worker".

Sell out your country for a few piece of gold and then call others unpatriotic.

I'll stay here thank you.

The company is a lot better.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I went too... Dont like the set up over there.....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey man, I'm American, and just on one job I hired an American Crew of Finishers over the Mexicans simply because they spoke english. What happened, the Americans, who been finishing for 30 years, walked off the job day 3. They F'ning suck! They quit - and then there complaining they need work.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah us Americans do sometimes walk off a job,usually after we find out we've been suckered on the price and supposed work,sometimes its when we get tired of cleaning up after and/or fixing what other subs have left un-hangable,or moving alot of materials over and over because they were left in our way...we get paid by the sheet or the job,not by the hour so it AINT 'all the same pay'...yes the Mexicans will stay and work and for thier efforts they'll hang/tape right over whats F-d up and take the materials instead of moving them. In the Baltimore/DC area they stole all the work,lots of materials,the local modern rock station and soon probably 30 yrs of my freedom. not a racist just F-ing fed up.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Evolve991,

I agree that production workers work by the board, not the hour. But if you have no working going on, and you decide to take on a job, why take it and not finish it? It actually cost more money to pay someone to finish some-one else's job started then start a job from scratch. I always tell someone, this is what I'm paying, go look at the job, and let me know. My hanging is always done by the same crew, yes Mexicans, but they are legal and do a great job. The last American crew of hangers I hired, I ended up getting kicked off the job by the Home Owner. 3 guys showed up, one with a drywall saw, one with a cordless drill, and one to hold the sheets up, on a 500- sheet job. And they started hanging on the wall before the ceiling, after 4 hours, they had 6 sheets up, and the HO kicked them out and called me up that he was going to call the other drywall contractor who bid slightly higher than me. WTF?

Another problem I get when I hire English speaking workers, they like to go to my client, give them their business card, and tell them they don't work for me. They tell the client they got their own business and if he wants, he can hire them or use them for a future job. WTF? Many people like non-english speaking workers, referred to as "Mexicans" because they don't step all over you and try to rob your job from your client. However, it is true the real Mexicans will go over Honduras crews, Nicaraga crews, or other Southern and Central American crews who are there competition in hanging or finishing. They will only go over the tradesmen, but not over their boss who gives them work. Many Americans I use for work always try to steal my jobs, and it pisses me off. Especially when a GC comes and tells me, "hey tell your framer I don't want his business card, and to stop hassling me for work". WTF?


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Evolve991,
> 
> I agree that production workers work by the board, not the hour. But if you have no working going on, and you decide to take on a job, why take it and not finish it? It actually cost more money to pay someone to finish some-one else's job started then start a job from scratch. I always tell someone, this is what I'm paying, go look at the job, and let me know. My hanging is always done by the same crew, yes Mexicans, but they are legal and do a great job. The last American crew of hangers I hired, I ended up getting kicked off the job by the Home Owner. 3 guys showed up, one with a drywall saw, one with a cordless drill, and one to hold the sheets up, on a 500- sheet job. And they started hanging on the wall before the ceiling, after 4 hours, they had 6 sheets up, and the HO kicked them out and called me up that he was going to call the other drywall contractor who bid slightly higher than me. WTF?
> 
> Another problem I get when I hire English speaking workers, they like to go to my client, give them their business card, and tell them they don't work for me. They tell the client they got their own business and if he wants, he can hire them or use them for a future job. WTF? Many people like non-english speaking workers, referred to as "Mexicans" because they don't step all over you and try to rob your job from your client. However, it is true the real Mexicans will go over Honduras crews, Nicaraga crews, or other Southern and Central American crews who are there competition in hanging or finishing. They will only go over the tradesmen, but not over their boss who gives them work. Many Americans I use for work always try to steal my jobs, and it pisses me off. Especially when a GC comes and tells me, "hey tell your framer I don't want his business card, and to stop hassling me for work". WTF?


that's not right ,i have seen guy's do that , but we all are not the same ;my dad told me to stay in school, 30year's taper and can't work !!!!!!:furious:


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

joepro0000;

>> My hanging is always done by the same crew, yes Mexicans, but they are legal and do a great job. 

Yeah i believe that. Everybody knows it's impossible to lie on the internet. I would expect you to admit to hiring illegals. Sure. We got 12-15 million illegals in the country and nobody has ever hired one. 

>> The last American crew of hangers I hired, I ended up getting kicked off the job by the Home Owner. 

You american drywall workers see what I'm talking about. They have all the lines well rehersed. Americans are lazy and the latinos are so much better. You can go from one end of the country to the other and hear this same line of bull. *As Galbraith said a lot of people use phony moral arguments as a justification for their selfishness.*

>> Many people like non-english speaking workers, referred to as "Mexicans" because they don't step all over you and try to rob your job from your client. 

Now I know your totally full of it.

>> However, it is true the real Mexicans will go over Honduras crews, Nicaraga crews, or other Southern and Central American crews who are there competition in hanging or finishing. They will only go over the tradesmen, but not over their boss who gives them work. 

Yeah they are so decent and honest. *The first act they commit when coming here is breaking the law but in all other respects they have integrity.*

The economy is melting down cause the decent paying jobs have been either outsourced or given to illegals or h-1b guest workers yet these cheap labor contractors still believe they can continue this insanity forever.

Are you even familiar with Henry Fords famous quote as to why he decided to pay his workers a decent wage ?

* Job destruction = demand destruction.*

The fact that you even have to tell people that is a testament to an amazing level of ignorance.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Good job Bob! :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> Good job Bob!

Thanks muddauber.

Just let them talk and they eventually show their contempt for the american worker and their greed.

Funny that this guy should talk about how the behavior of his american crew left much to be desired when he displays so many bad characteristics himself.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bob,

I'm sorry but my mexican drywall crew is legal, there all born in the US, and if you still don't like it, then maybe your becoming prejudice because there taking your work.
If your good regardless of the race, you will always have work, point said! I don't know what type of contractor or work you do, but I'm speaking from my a statisitcal point of view from my experience in the field. Like I said, most of the time I have an American working for me, he tried to steal my job. Goes and talks with the GC, hands him his business card, and tells him he works for himself. I had this done a few times, that I got to the point I can't leave an American worker, if I don't know him good, byhimself or he will do that. The worst thing is that the GC's will hire him next time and save money. If you don't like the things i'm writing, well thats too bad. I cannot change what I have experienced.

Also, what can I say, if I got kicked off of a job because I hired an American crew of hangers, who supposely where licensed and insured (sent me all paperwork) how would I know they where going to show up with a saw, cordless drill, 2 helpers, and 1 apprentice hanger to hang a 300+ house. The truth is the truth, I can't be hear BSing. I agree that there is alot of work being sent out to the Illegals ways, and theres not much you can do about. But sitting home complaining about a job and not doing it because it doesn't meet your standards, well thats your problem buddy.

Finally,

I am not taking no Illegals side, but if your going to tell me the first law they broke is when they came here illegal, well look at our ancestors who took the land away from the Indians. **** it, dude just go out and find a job and stop hating on the world because drywall is not like it was in the 70s and 80s. Welcome to 2008.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*hmmm*

time will tell , i am not at home because i want to be !!!!:jester:


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

The next job they take, could be *YOURS.*

chris


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

Same problems here in Minnesota, the land of liberals


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

The trouble is it is all our faults for letting this happen. Everyone bitches about it yet the same people in congress get re-elected. Untill we can make a REAL change and not a puppet change things are going to get allot worse.


----------



## marinerito (Oct 28, 2008)

*waoooo*

:yes:joepro0000 

good for you all you treath is only true 

congratulations obama president of the united states of america :thumbup:

my blood is on the American continent and where is your blood?
father ,grandfather etc ..etc ...etc...

america is for real americans:whistling2:

Attn Native American​

sorry guys but the blood is red color .no black,no white,no brown or yellow only RED COLOR no more...:thumbsup:


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought we were talking about price gouging and illegal workers?


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

we are talking about *illegals.*

i dont know anyone that is prejudice against Mexicans.
im pretty sure almost everyone knows they are an honorable,
family oriented, hardworking people. Its the *Illegals* that
we dont care much for, 

just ask a legal immigrant, they will tell you, the illegals are here to work
for *cheap* for a year not pay taxes and take all his winnings back to mexico, 
($20-30K will get you a long way in mexico) in turn taking work from
the legals. it hurts the legal immigrant as much as it hurts us.

so dont get confused about where the hatred is directed,
if your legal , welcome aboard. 
if your not , then get the F out of here, 
my 3 year old needs to eat also
and id be shot if i went to work in your country illegally.

Chris


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

*I agree*

could not have been said better. People forget that if you are legal you have to pay taxes and everything along with that. What are we talking, about fifty percent of your wage? Now how can I bid low then after paying everything there is nothing left. It is not just Mexicans it is any person who comes here illigally. Siding around here you see allot of Ruskies, stucco-Italians. So what does it matter were you are from? If you want to be here do it right. I know it is very hard to get but wouldn't that make it much more meaningfull?


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I just got internet connected in my tent behind Walmart and thought I'd check this thread out  

Ok: maybe i do say Mexicans a little too much but its because theyre the highest percentage of illegals here. We also have Russians,Koreans,Italians,Cubans,Jamaicans,you name it....
Now personally I'd hold a polite conversation with a Klingon IF he wasn't stealing my work and skipping out on citizen responsibilities,I don't care where you're from ,what color you are,who you worship or what you do in your bedroom....I only give a damn about language because if you don't know English I'm only going to be able to smile and nod to you. I AM however predisposed to hate THIEVES. Thieves who do BnE's,GTA's,break in your cars/homes/jobs,steal your identity,scam artists,white collar embezzlers,crooked politicians,crooked landlords,pickpockets,graverobbers,fake homeless people,TV evangelists and YES ABSO-Fing-LUTELY ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS. Theft is theft,fraud is fraud. The Americans who have worked ILLEGALS have now contributed to this nations powerdive into depression and have the nerve to defend thier crimes. Yes some American workers are lazy. Yes some walk off jobs. Dont blame us all,its part of being in a Democracy. Perhaps you'd like it better if your comrade at the local labor camp shot a few Americans just to keep us all in line. Maybe it was the unannounced bull**** on your job that did the trick. Maybe they heard you dont pay. What those who ride around in thier trucks and direct the workers don't realize is this: You walk onto a job and see what YOU want to see,you disregard anything that may lessen your profit or that may be a problem for those who work on that job. The BIG DOG gets the BIG HEADACHES. IF you don't WANT to run a company then DON'T expect those who DON'T get PAID to run YOUR company for you to do it for FREE. This is not directed at any member in particular,its just an observation from someone who has been in the field for 22 years though that may not mean **** since I don't have a hefty 401k or a time share in Arruba.


----------



## drywallnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

Guys, I know this is totally unrelated but I just couldnt find a thread that could address this question. I´m doing a study on drywall brands. Just wanted to get your view as to which is the best brand and why. Thanks a lot, any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

drywallnoob said:


> Guys, I know this is totally unrelated but I just couldnt find a thread that could address this question. I´m doing a study on drywall brands. Just wanted to get your view as to which is the best brand and why. Thanks a lot, any info will be greatly appreciated.


 What are you studying that is a broad question with about a million answers??? Can you be more specific???


----------



## drywallnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry for being so vague... my group got assigned the wallboard market for a college assingment. My question was directed towards the brands for the actual wallboard (gold bond, sheetrock, etc). Just wanted to get a feel what you thought was the best board and why. Thanks in advance


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

i personaly think its hard to say which brand is better.
inconsistancies in board from all brands makes it a toss up.

if i had to pick a brand to use for life, it would probably be Gold Bond
i just think it cuts better, breaks cleaner.

Chris


----------



## drywallnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Chris, again any info will be greatly appreciated. Anyone else wants to throw in their two cents?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Drywall noob- you need to really break it out-

Theres different brands of drywall - USG - GP - LAFARGE - Chinese Drywall

Then you got another catagoried for mositure resistent drywall -

GreenBoard (USG) - Dense Armor Plus (G.P.) - Purple Board (LaGarge) etc.

Then you got the drywall used for tileing on top-

Durarock - Denseglass - Hardy Board - 

To simplify your research, I would just compare the first 4 mentioned. 

USG in my opinion is the best. Cuts good, and goverment approved product for use in airports, schools, etc. 

Lafarge- I only used it a couple of times, bit more expensive, and feels more heavier.

GP - Is also good, and very hard to compare differences with USG. I have heard they do come up short, say if the board is a 8 foot board, sometimes they come in a 7-11-7/8". 

Chinese Drywall - Basically was a cheap brand I bought once from my supplier and it sucked. It had some type of insulatio hairs that made you itch when cutting it. Like the Dense Armor Plus.


----------



## drywallnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

Joe, thanks a lot for taking the time to answer the (badly formulated) question so thoroughly. As my name implies, I know very little about the drywall business and have a long way to go in my research. It must be frustrating trying to explain the business you have worked in for many years to a complete amateur so I really appreciate any answers you guys give me.

I've been reading about pricing in the industry and it seems some products enjoy price premiums over other brands in certain states (notably the case of sheetrock). I was just wondering how big a factor are price/quality when you purchase wallboard since it seems weird to me that some brands are considerably more expensive than others when wallboard products are in general quite similar. 

Thanks


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Drywall Noob,

Pricing is everything. Say I charge someone 17 a board to supply and hang drywall. Know I but the board for 10.00, say a 4x12 - 5/8", that leaves me with $7.00 for labor. Then say I find somewhere they sell it for 8.00 a board, then that leaves me with 9.00 a board for labor left. The cheaper then better. Say its a 400 board job, that 2 a board I saved made me $800.00 - I personally don't shop for the favorable drywall, when your work with it so consistant, it feels all the same. Best price for drywall gets my money!


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

ThatDrywallGuy

>> i dont know anyone that is prejudice against Mexicans.
im pretty sure almost everyone knows they are an honorable,
family oriented, hardworking people. Its the *Illegals* that
we dont care much for

Exactly

I don't have anything against mexicans myself and it's self defeating to come at this problem from a racist standpoint. You automatically lose. And you can see that the bosses are quick to play the "your prejudice" card too. That was the first comment out of joepro. Like i said they have all the lame excuses well rehersed.

This is a class issue and as old as the hills. The illegals are scabs (and criminals since they are breaking the law).

Bosses have often used scabs to drive down wages and scabs have always been a bad thing to the american worker. This is as much an illegal employer problem as it is an illegal immigrant problem.

But it's also not a case of the dirtbag employers being able to pull off this crap and get away with it scott free. They have played a large part in the detruction of our economy and now construction has died down to pathetic levels. They screwed themselves with their own stupidity, greed and shortsightedness.

This was very easy to predict too. Destroy the jobs where you do business and you have destroyed the demand for your product / service. And boy is the economy screwed now. This is not your ordinary recession.

Anybody remember what Henry Ford said when the greedheads asked why he raised wages to 5 dollars a day way back in the 1920's. He said he did it so that the people who build his cars can afford to buy them too.


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> Same problems here in Minnesota, the land of liberals

And same problem in many conservative states too. The conservatives in the Bush admin let the illegals flood in here and have only made token efforts to remove them.

Ceaser Chavez was a left wing labor leader and he led protest marches against the use of illegal immigrant labor. 

Thom Hartmann is a liberal talk show host that rails against the use of illegal labor and the illegal employers.

In NY state which is a stronghold of liberals the govenors approval ratiing dropped 40 points in 2 weeks when he tried to give drivers licences to illegals. That shows there is plenty of resistance to illegals from liberals too.

I'm liberal (and proud of it) too and i am against illegal labor. 

The liberals don't have sole responsibility for this problem. The cheap labor conservatives are just a responsible as SOME liberals.

Thats whats amazing about this issue. Many liberals and conservatives want the illegals immigrants and illegal employers UNDER the jail.


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

>> Bob,

>> I'm sorry but my mexican drywall crew is legal, there all born in the US, and if you still don't like it, then maybe your becoming prejudice because there taking your work.

Maybe they are and maybe they aren't. Lying on the internet is very common. You really think that the vast majority of illegal employers are going to admit to breaking the law.

>> If your good regardless of the race, you will always have work, point said! 

Childish cliche. Too ignorant to even reply to.

>> I don't know what type of contractor or work you do, but I'm speaking from my a statisitcal point of view from my experience in the field. Like I said, most of the time I have an American working for me, he tried to steal my job. 

And there is something "magical" about mexicans that prevents them from doing the same huh ? Another simple minded response. It appears you've never had much on the ball when it comes to brains.

I've seen mexicans do the same exact thing.

>> I am not taking no Illegals side, but if your going to tell me the first law they broke is when they came here illegal, well look at our ancestors who took the land away from the Indians.

Maybe yours did. Mine came here legally.

>> **** it, dude just go out and find a job and stop hating on the world because drywall is not like it was in the 70s and 80s. 

Yeah kill the messeger. Real original. And you "know" I'm not working right swami ? Shouldn't you be at the race track with those special powers ?

You might notice that i said i had 35 years experience. I saved a lot of money in that time. I don't have to work another day in my life if i don't want too. House paid off and big chunk in the bank swami. I guess greedheads like yourself can never comprehend that some people might act out a concern for economic justice and how the lack thereof can destabilize a country in the exact way we are seeing today.

>> Welcome to 2008.

My setiments exactly. You think the present situation is the last word in the way labor relations in this country are gonna be. Maybe you should look at the big political disruptions that are happening as a result of this pathetic economy. Heard about the new "employee free choice act" thats going to make forming a union much easier. There have been periods in the past when labor was much more heavily oppressed and they managed to stop the greedy bosses and increase wages and improve working conditions.

It's all cyclical and now the cycle is moving the other way. And this is just the begining of this recession / depression. The greedheads have once again woken up the sleeping giant like they did in the 1870's, 1890's, 1930's. No telling where this is going but if you look at the patterns of the past it's gonna be bad news for for the bosses.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bob,

Trust my I do not hire illegals, all my guys working for people provide me with socials, drivers licensed, workers comp exempt, and liability. The fact is that you think were damaging prices because are hiring mexicans (spanish workers), but your too ignorant to see that I pay them the same of what anyone out in my region would make as a drywaller, and in-fact a little more. So in no way am I damaging the ruining the business. I simply use the same guys for all jobs, when I need more guys, I'll find some. My problem I always have when finding workers is I get alot of lazy -fake -wanna-bes, and they swear they know what there doing. The mexicans I have working for me are legal, but english is their secondary language, like many in America. So the fact they don't speak alot of english, gives me better chances from them trying to speak to the english ******* general contractor that wants to steal workers from the subs to work for him directly. Also, if your living well and are retired, then thats good for you. Give your-self a pat, but don't feel offended or look at me the wrong way because I will never hire someone like you with that type of attitutde. I'm sorry that i'm not well off, and I'm trying to make a decent living, and all the decisions I make of hiring are only bettering myself and not the world. Because thats what really counts, who is going to do my job the best for the same amount of money, and whos going to be loyal. Bush did not care about us as much as he did with Iraq and all the money hes spending out there, why should I, Joe the Plummer start worrying about un-employeed Americans, like I a have a magic wand and can give everyone jobs. Sorry buddy, stick to retirement, your all washed up!


----------



## drywallnoob (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry to bother you guys again, if anyone would be nice enough to answer a couple of questions: 

1) Drywall prices touched bottom late last year and have been going up since then, eventhough the housing market has deteriorated further. Demand has weakened considerably, the industry is operating at very low capacity utilization and yet prices have been going up. I know some of it is due to increased raw material costs but it just seems weird that prices would go up in this type of environment. Any possible explanations?

2) Just as a follow-up to the question above, have you seen wallboard prices continue to rise the last couple of months. What is the current trend? (last time I checked, prices where around $120 MMSF (manufactures price, which I know isn`t much help anyway)). 

Again thanks a lot in advance for any info.


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

wow this thread just had to much Mexican racial comments i felt ready to cry joepro had good comments ( didn't trust him much ) . I really like more bob16, this is more a immigration site , it is sad whats happening to our country USA .


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> wow this thread just had to much Mexican racial comments i felt ready to cry joepro had good comments ( didn't trust him much ) . I really like more bob16, this is more a immigration site , it is sad whats happening to our country USA .


It is sad. You're right. But it's true. My parents are immigrants, but they came legally, learned english the best that they could, and demanded the same wages everyone else was getting. They built the american dream. 
I will never begrudge a man for working an honest day, and for respecting his trade. But honestly, it just seems all the mexican/central american people i've worked with had a chip on their shoulder. They used to think I was a screw up because i was born here and was working for someone else, framing and rocking. Didn't occur to them that I enjoyed the work, or maybe had no other choice. Some of the guys were great, and I did get along with everyone but some days were tough. When I was union, I never had any problems, because we were all making the same loot, and plenty of it. I was also the foreman. Now with my own business, I hire only legal people and pay fair wages. Alot of other contractors tell me to hire illegals and pay them $80 for 10 hr days. I REFUSE. I'll take less profit. 

I think when the economy gets better, and it will, everyone will be back to work, and there will be no brooding time to blame illegals. Between now and then, CAN WE HAVE A GODDAMN FENCE MR. OBAMA ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

He'll tell you yes. Then build it in Biden's district and transfer all the Border Patrol to Timbuktu.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> Evolve991,
> 
> I agree that production workers work by the board, not the hour. But if you have no working going on, and you decide to take on a job, why take it and not finish it? It actually cost more money to pay someone to finish some-one else's job started then start a job from scratch. I always tell someone, this is what I'm paying, go look at the job, and let me know. My hanging is always done by the same crew, yes Mexicans, but they are legal and do a great job. The last American crew of hangers I hired, I ended up getting kicked off the job by the Home Owner. 3 guys showed up, one with a drywall saw, one with a cordless drill, and one to hold the sheets up, on a 500- sheet job. And they started hanging on the wall before the ceiling, after 4 hours, they had 6 sheets up, and the HO kicked them out and called me up that he was going to call the other drywall contractor who bid slightly higher than me. WTF?
> 
> Another problem I get when I hire English speaking workers, they like to go to my client, give them their business card, and tell them they don't work for me. They tell the client they got their own business and if he wants, he can hire them or use them for a future job. WTF? Many people like non-english speaking workers, referred to as "Mexicans" because they don't step all over you and try to rob your job from your client. However, it is true the real Mexicans will go over Honduras crews, Nicaraga crews, or other Southern and Central American crews who are there competition in hanging or finishing. They will only go over the tradesmen, but not over their boss who gives them work. Many Americans I use for work always try to steal my jobs, and it pisses me off. Especially when a GC comes and tells me, "hey tell your framer I don't want his business card, and to stop hassling me for work". WTF?


Must be differant in FL (and I'm a FL native) but in NC, its the Mexicans that try to steal your GC's from under ya, yeah, i agree, the white guys are lazy, drunk, and arseholes, but they don't try to backdoor ya here, the mexs do.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I have competed and worked with the illegals. They burn up board and leave a huge pile of scrap. Cover electrical and phone boxes. Piss in the tubs and chip them.
( Just like the white trash hangers) I am impressed that they can ride 12 in a Van to the job and they don't kill each other.

I also competed with a Russian EIFS crew from Chicago. When I got the drywall and they got the EIFS. They were real assholes. They worked harder and longer than the Hispanic crews. Since 9-11 immigration has cracked down on the Slavic workers.
I think they are sending them back. THey are not around anymore. Immigration does not seem to be worried about the ones that swim or climb. Just the ones that fly.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

The Slavs left you and found their way here.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Maybe you guys still have some work out there.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

difference between slavs/euro illegals and south of the border illegals is this:

1.Euros demand good wages. they don't work for $80 a day.
2. mostly all of them are educated and speak english.
3. They don't live 10 to an apartment and get drunk and piss on the corner.
4 They scramble to try to become legal.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

It depends which country they come from. I see very little difference. The Russian / Ukrainian EIFS guys work longer hours than the border illegals. Some do great work.( If they stayed in Germany for a while) Others do real crappy work. Stink and don't have many teeth. 

I found the Mexican workers generally more cordial and well mannered even if they can't speak our English. The Ruskys and Ukys that I ran into couldn't speak any better English that the Mexicans.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone checked out "here come the mexicans?" (sung to Here comes santa-claus)on you-tube,, kinda anwsers the whole queston


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

*Statue of lyberty*

[

I think when the economy gets better, and it will, everyone will be back to work, and there will be no brooding time to blame illegals. Between now and then, CAN WE HAVE A GODDAMN FENCE MR. OBAMA ?[/quote]



Lest just ask mr obama to put a baseball bat in the hands of lady liberty & a big sign "WANT SOME OF THIS"and know that were spending money left and right lets just triple barricade with a 20 ft tall wall 12'structual studs five layers of 5/8 durock +shaft wall +5 layers of type x 5/8 drywall, north and south of are country (Mexico /Canada)we can hire Mexicans on the south and Canadians on the north and ones is completed we can send them back simple .


WE WONT BE CRYING FOR WORK.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> [
> 
> I think when the economy gets better, and it will, everyone will be back to work, and there will be no brooding time to blame illegals. Between now and then, CAN WE HAVE A GODDAMN FENCE MR. OBAMA ?




Lest just ask mr obama to put a baseball bat in the hands of lady liberty & a big sign "WANT SOME OF THIS"and know that were spending money left and right lets just triple barricade with a 20 ft tall wall 12'structual studs five layers of 5/8 durock +shaft wall +5 layers of type x 5/8 drywall, north and south of are country (Mexico /Canada)we can hire Mexicans on the south and Canadians on the north and ones is completed we can send them back simple .


WE WONT BE CRYING FOR WORK.[/quote]

Hey Mexrock,

I even criticize the Euro-illegals. They suck worse than the Central American illegals. 

Lady liberty was a gift from France around 1880. It is told it was a symbol of good will. Complimenting our independence from the British. Like Cinco de mayo. Only it took us a few more years to get rid of the brits than Mexico took to run the French out. (3 days ? )

The French sculptor Bartoldi created it as a result of his inspiration from the French getting their butts kicked by the Germans in the Franco-German war. ( I think they were kissing our A**) 1870. Rhine border area. ( I think the Germans marched in to Paris that time too).

If you go to Germany you will see a real guest worker program. Where workers from other countries are able to earn a decent wage and not crawl through a hole in a fence to get there. They get a number and an area they can travel. Even benefits.

Our problem is not the hard working Mexican worker. It is corrupt Mexican government that won't let the worker enter without a big payoff and the U.S. government that benefits the industrialist from cheap labor. The liberals that get the vote of the fellow countrymen that obtain illegal voter registration. It's not us drywallers.

Tycoon


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> [
> 
> I think when the economy gets better, and it will, everyone will be back to work, and there will be no brooding time to blame illegals. Between now and then, CAN WE HAVE A GODDAMN FENCE MR. OBAMA ?


Lest just ask mr obama to put a baseball bat in the hands of lady liberty & a big sign "WANT SOME OF THIS"and know that were spending money left and right lets just triple barricade with a 20 ft tall wall 12'structual studs five layers of 5/8 durock +shaft wall +5 layers of type x 5/8 drywall, north and south of are country (Mexico /Canada)we can hire Mexicans on the south and Canadians on the north and ones is completed we can send them back simple .


WE WONT BE CRYING FOR WORK.[/quote]



It's liberty, not lyberty. 
Not meaning to pick a fight, but that one is important to me. The 4th of July is my favorite holiday.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> It's liberty, not lyberty.
> Not meaning to pick a fight, but that one is important to me. The 4th of July is my favorite holiday.


i didnt see a typo, did you??


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

In the title of his thread.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

although is an old thread I'd like to post my humble opinion on this.

First it seems you have pased a kind of economical situation at the US a few years ago.
This may have changed the vision of many people, cause as I know it happen and we call here in my country (Argentina, southest spanish talking county in South America) many people start talking about legality when it touches their wallets.

Here we have many many working immigration: from Chile to my city Neuquen, from Paraguay and Bolivia and Peru to country's Capital City Buenos Aires and to all the country. 

We have thousands of immigrants entering freely from all these countries. They come to work to study at our prestigious Universities and use our free Health Service. It looks like a problem or a mistake, but I come to understand that OUR flexibility as a country also keeps us with other gifts. And we, very "distracted" to see this kind of problems are searched around the world(especially Arg graduated) because our “McGuiver it” skill, as we are used to find the way in an apparently disordered or some relaxed way of living and thinking (Italian? Spanish? ways, as our ancestors mainly were) . My friend Gabriel, he says that in his opinion the goal of Google and Intel and other huge south west companies is they have a good Nothern+Latam mix (+Asian probably too) He is a good example of what I’m saying an Electronics Engineer few years ago creating software for many US companies included Google, and now working as a technical seller or budgeter for Globant, his company. Probably he has an advantage compared with a US graduated (prob some disadv too) we are skilled to find-the-way but also he manage your US protocols.


I think that some day there will not be "ilegals", cause 

1)a hungry person and or a person that want to give their family dignant lives running from their problematic countries and building things/ building houses could not be ilegal really. 

2)Ilegal is a thieve or a killer. I think many countries have to re-think their laws and start thinkin a more global solution (as well as you teach spiderman to say?:mellow: big power big responsability?)

3) Both our countries were formed by immigrants. The States with Irland people, English people, and you add what I'm missing. Italian and Spanish mine as told

4)Many "developed"(?) countries in Europe used to squeeze "their" possesions in Africa and then shut down their doors to African problems (not all them but mostly)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''and you add what I'm missing''

Polish..Scottish..Norwegian...My wife has viking blood...not a lady to mess with..:no: 

Me .. scottish/Irish/Polish...  Impaitent ..
drink like a fish..
know it all..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Me .. scottish/Irish/Polish... Impaitent ..


Me.. Irish/Scottish/German..... Sorry about that world war two thing:whistling2:


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

moore said:


> ''and you add what I'm missing''
> 
> Polish..Scottish..Norwegian...My wife has viking blood...not a lady to mess with..:no:
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha!! the wife comment.. very funny 

(My English teacher at school she was Swedish, also viking blood,
real inspiring Mrs..)

You are also very autocritcal..:thumbup: thats good!!


----------

